# Todays Politics In The News



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_HILLARY UNLOADS: YOU'RE NO MARTIN LUTHER KING_

*NEW HAMPSHIRE 2008...*

*DIXVILLE NOTCH: First votes counted...*

*Clinton Braces for Second Loss; Union, Senators May Back Obama...*

*Milbank: McCain on a Roll...*

*Huckabee wants to amend Constitution on birthright citizenship...*

*Koch: Praying For Hillary...*
 
*







*

*REUTERSC-SPANZOGBY: Obama widens lead over Clinton in New Hampshire...*
 
*WASH POST HILLARY VIDEO: 'FIRED UP AND READY TO BORE'...*
 
*Speculation over Bloomberg candidacy grows; New York mayor set to decide by March...*










*TEARS AT OBAMA RALLY...*
 
*VIDEO: 'Iron My Shirt!': Screaming Men Disrupt Clinton Event...*
 
*COLIN POWELL PRAISES OBAMA...*
 
*MAG: Clinton campaign faces a 'cash crunch'...*

*







*

*TALK OF HILLARY EXIT ENGULFS CAMPAIGN...*

*'She did not work this hard to get out after one state! All this talk is nonsense'...*
 
*Clinton Fires Back: Obama, Edwards Given 'Free Ride'...*


----------

